# So...is Pompano season over?



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

The last few outings I've either been overrun by ladyfish, catfish, remoras, baby sharks, or a combination of the above. Mainly fishing just after the first sandbar from Pickens to Portafino with live fleas. 

Went out this morning and was again catching huge ladies and doubling or tripling up on cats. Is it just normal for this time of year to catch nothing but junk or do I just suck? :confused1:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I caught a 17 inch Pomp just last weekend at Johnsons. They are still here but the other stuff gets to them first. The thing that annoys me is that when I actually target ladies or bluefish because I want to use them for shark bait, I never catch them. If I am fishing for pomps or whiting, its almost all I catch.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Have found out using fleas from first light for hr/half or two hrs,after that trash


----------



## surfish (Mar 8, 2008)

HappyHourHero said:


> I caught a 17 inch Pomp just last weekend at Johnsons. They are still here but the other stuff gets to them first. The thing that annoys me is that when I actually target ladies or bluefish because I want to use them for shark bait, I never catch them. If I am fishing for pomps or whiting, its almost all I catch.


this is correct. I think there are pompano around all year you just have to get real lucky to catch one. This time of year it's fun to keep arig with a wire leader and a big hook,put achunk of fresh lady fish out there and hang on


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pomps*

I fished navarre Sunday june 23 and came up with one Pomp and one little shark. My wife caught the pomp her first one ever and it was around 2 PM. So I would agree that it takes more luck than anything else. Lost another one and I am pretty sure it was a pomp.


----------

